# helloooooooo!!



## saruman (Sep 8, 2007)

hi  just a big hello to all on wildcamping for motorhomes look forward to chatting to you all about wildcamping!!

ray


----------



## autosleeper (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome saruman,  hope you enjoy the site.  a great bunch of folks.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 8, 2007)

saruman said:
			
		

> hi  just a big hello to all on wildcamping for motorhomes look forward to chatting to you all about wildcamping!!
> 
> ray


welcome think you will enjoy


----------



## jiffers (Sep 8, 2007)

GET OFF MY LAND!!!!!!!!


sorry force of habbit welcome


----------



## gillr49 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Saruman and welcome







   ​


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 8, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> GET OFF MY LAND!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry force of habbit welcome


let you off


----------

